# WorldWorks new product thread



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

Rather than create a host of threads, I thought it would make more sense to consolodate my requests into a single thread.  I will be posting descriptions of WWG products to be added to the reviews list in this thread over the course of today (hopefully, I'll crank them all out in one).  As soon as you have the opportunity, please post these products to WorldWorks' list.  

For reference, I did do this once before, many months back, but it appeared that all of the products I posted (and the subsequent reviews others posted) vanished.  I'm trying to get the products relisted so that reviews may once again be posted.

Hopefully, everything works this time...I don't know what I did wrong last time 'round.

Bob Cooper
Managing Director: Modules
www.worldworksgames.com


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Bookkeeping and updates*

First of all, if at all possible, some housekeeping.

If the categories are set and unchangable, please file everything currently on there under "Model Sets / Terrain / Gaming Aids", with the exception of Eye of Cappellasis, which is correctly filed under D20 System.  

Almost our entire product line is Model Sets, so everything would fall under this category.


Alternately, if it is possible to create one's own categories, I would vastly prefer to list the existing modelsets under "Fantasy Model Sets", and the Eye of Cappellasis under "D20 Fantasy Adventure"

Actually...I'd prefer to remove Eye of Cappellasis entirely as it is a product we dropped from our lineup over a year ago, but I've been told this isn't an option.




I'd also like to update some of the summaries.

SeaWorks: The Legend of Skull Cove:



> SeaWorks: Chapter One, The Legend of Skull Cove is a modular tropical island construction set with over 197 unique items!




Chunky Dungeons:



> Chunky Dungeons 1.5" with over 55 unique items represents the perfect solution for both 1.5-inch and 1-inch base miniatures. Whether you have a collection of click based minis in need of a dungeon or you simply want more room for your 1-inch miniature combat Chunky Dungeons is the ultimate solution for you!




SeaWorks: Maiden of the High Seas: 



> Set sail with one of the most unique models for role playing ever created! Whether you're gamers are die-hard swashbucklers or you simply need a ship for a crucial plot point, the Maiden will fill a long time void in many RPG genres.




CastleWorks Ultimate: 



> Design literally any style of castle as large or as small as you can imagine! From Keep to Palace, the straight and curved wall sections combine with modular towers to perfectly match your vision.




DungeonWorks: Gothic Realms: 



> WorldWorks Games is proud to present “DungeonWorks: Gothic Realms”. DungeonWorks Gothic Realms features over 56 unique items to help you design and build virtually any dungeon layout imaginable!




The Eye of Cappellasis: 



> This adventure module has been discontinued.


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Chunky Dungeons: MiniChunk*

Chunky Dungeons: MiniChunk

Summary: 







> Thanks to the efforts of Aubrey Erikson, WorldWorks is proud to present this complete 1-inch conversion of our original Chunky Dungeons release; AKA: Mini-Chunk.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=114

Thanks to the efforts of the Kitbash guru himself Aubrey Erikson (Aleph 13 on the forums) WorldWorks is proud to present this complete 1-inch conversion of our original Chunky Dungeons release; AKA: Mini-Chunk. Aubrey has scaled every portion of the original model set down to fit the 1-inch base scale of your miniatures. This is not as easy as one might think as the wall heights and other dimensions must remain the same while the floors are reduced to 1-inch squares to keep everything proportionally balanced. Aubrey has even taken it a step further by including dozens of bonus items not found in the original release. Angled walls, simplified door designs, multiple liquid channel types and a number of "bashed" elements add incredible value to this model set. More than ever ‘Chunky Dungeons: MiniChunk’ offers gamers the most flexible 3-D dungeon solution ever created and at the universal 1-inch standard. 

MiniChunk incorporates WorldWorks the "Pro Masterboard TM" design. The 'Pro Masterboard' design allows you to "build as you play" only laying out walls and ground tiles as your players see them. Perhaps the most incredible element of the Pro Masterboard is the ability to "place and stick" your models making them unmovable even with the most forceful table bumping. Using the techniques described in detail within MiniChunk you can literally flip your design upside down and not a single corridor or floor tile will move out of place! BELIEVE IT! 

For the first time in 3-D cardstock we also bring you the added element of CURVED WALLS! With a surprisingly simple and speedy building process you’ll be constructing incredible curved dungeons with ease. From a castle towers, dungeon wells or to the most mind-bending of curvy rooms and corridors the possibilities are truly endless! 

Add to this incredible system a flood of dungeon props with the meticulous and expertly crafted texture work WorldWorks has become famous for and you have one dungeon that’s hard to beat! If that weren’t enough we’ve thrown in a "Props Booster" pack full of props from previous hit WorldWorks releases. When we say "landmark release" we mean it! 

MiniChunk 1-inch includes all of the following:
Floors 1 (7x7) 
Floors 2 (4x4 & 2x2) 
Floors 3 (others) 
Grated Floors 
Ornate Floors 
Pitfalls 
River Bog 
River Fire 
River Ice 
River Sewer 
River Water 
Treasure 
Props Folder: 
Crates 
Fireplace 
Log Bridge 
Stairs (2 pages) 
Torches 
Torture Wheel 
Treasure Chests 
Well Inserts 
Props Booster 
Walls Folder 
Columns 
Corner Wall 
Curved Wall 
Diagonal Wall 1" 
Diagonal Wall 2" 
Diagonal Wall 3" 
Wall Door 
Easy Doors Open 
Easy Doors Closed 
Gate Ends 
Iron Gate 
Stone Gate Blue 
Stone Gate Green 
Stone Gate Red 
Stone Gate White 
Stone Gate Yellow 
Peaks 
Big Wall 
Small Wall


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

VillageWorks

Summary: 



> VillageWorks is a modular village construction kit. You get the building blocks to create literally 100’s of unique building designs in ONE PACKAGE and at one low price.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=24

VillageWorks is the world’s first truly modular village construction kit. You don’t simply get a few buildings; you get the building blocks to create literally 100’s of unique building designs in ONE PACKAGE and at one low price. Simply mix and match a variety of bases, second floors, roof designs and building modifiers to create a building of any shape and as large or as small as your heart desires. Create towering multi-storied buildings, sprawling estates, small hovels, long house, mystic guilds, shops, generic homes, mills, farms, bakers, churches…the list goes on and on. The only limit to the amount of buildings you can create is your imagination. 

Once you’ve created your buildings add one of twenty different generic, swappable signs to further customize your dream structure. To further enhance your dream village WorldWorks has included a vast selection of village props, various ground tiles and building modifiers that can be used in countless ways. 

Included in this set is WorldWorks unique and highly functional “Masterboard TM”. MasterBoard is the ultimate user customized playmat that allows you to create the terrain to match your village vision on a 1-inch grid. On top of all of this WorldWorks has included a special preview of the coming CitizenWorks pack with over 10 villagers to inhabit your busy village! All of this with the extreme quality and realistic detail that WorldWorks has become know for. THIS IS AN ABSOLUTELY UNBEATABLE DEAL AT ONLY $15.00! No other system offers this much for this little! This is THE LAST VILLAGE YOU WILL EVER BUY! 

VillageWorks includes all of the following:

5 highly detailed unique base designs of various materials: wood, stone, plaster, mud, plaster & wood 
5 highly detailed unique stackable second floor designs of various materials: wood, stone, plaster, mud, plaster & wood 
8 unique roof designs for various sized buildings and slopes. Includes a special 3 piece roof modifier for creating roof towers. 
3 unique chimney sizes and colors 
2 classic medieval adventurers tents 
2 small farmer hovels/huts 
1 Large pond for all your aquatic mayhem with ultra-realistic reflections 
1 small stinking bog 
2 detailed river tiles: straightaway and curved 
6 unique Masterboard tiles based on a 1-inch grid with highly detailed terrain including: grasslands, road, broken road, gravel, and gravel/grass hybrid. Configure to your needs! Includes special board trim for that finishing touch. 
1 generic bridge design. Extremely easy to assemble bridge design that doesn’t sacrifice looks for simplicity. 
1 Blood Bridge. The ancient and battle worn blood bridge awaits with its 4 richly detailed totems and carved hand railings. 
2 medieval carts. Two fantastic multi-purpose medieval carts 
4 crate designs. A busy village wouldn’t be complete without a variety of item packed crates lying around. 
1 merchant’s stall. Print this flexible and highly detailed merchant stall several times for the ultimate marketplace. 
1 Mill. The Mill is a fantastic model that can be added to any building standing near a river tile. The wood looks so real you’d swear it was wet! 
1 stable. No self-respecting medieval village would be complete without the stench of a stable. Includes realistic straw ground tile. 
1 well. The perfect centerpiece to your village with its overhang, rope and spindle. 
4 wood fences. The Perfect way to define territories with these handy multi-purpose wooden fences. 
20 Building Signs and signposts. These generic building signs are designed to slide on and of your building signposts. With over 20 unique symbols flexible and abstract enough to account for all of your needs. 
1 DungeonWorks entrance. If you bought WorldWorks earlier release, DungeonWorks, then you will be happy to see the inclusion of the official DungeonWorks entrance. A model so detailed that it could have been sold separately. 
10 Citizens. Standee citizens to fill your village! 
Online support through the WorldWorks Message Boards.


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Himmelveil HarborMaster*

Himmelveil HarborMaster

Summary: 



> Himmelveil Harbormaster’ is a superbly textured and detailed (both inside and out) multi-storied building with several optional components. It sits on an optional 3-inch high stonework pier.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=45

Where the Kriegstrom River meets the mouth of the Mysserian Sea, the ancient City of Himmelveil stands watch over distant shores.

WorldWorks is proud to present our first release in the fantasy mega-city of ‘Himmelveil’; ‘Himmelveil Harbormaster’. The city of Himmelveil marks a grand plan by WorldWorks designers to bring into creation an entire fantasy city in cardstock glory. Working from a carefully created grand master plan we are carving out sections of the city for development by our highly skilled model creators. Our dream is an ambitious one; to give every gamer and modeler the tools they need to build a massive and affordable fantasy city for all of their role playing needs. The journey has begun! It’s time for you to join us! 

Himmelveil Harbormaster’ is a superbly textured and detailed (both inside and out) multi-storied building with several optional components. How many stories? That’s completely up to you! It sits on an optional 3-inch high stonework pier. This model set is a perfect event based location that is equally suited to fantasy, horror and modern gaming scenarios. The only real limit here is your imagination. 

(Game Notes)

This is the home and working space of Cinaed Audoenus, a retired voyager. In younger years he explored the far reaches of Arcraetia but in his age he has settled here as Harbormaster to Himmelveil. His years spent bending elbow with mariners in waterfront taverns around the world has earned him deep respect locally as a knowledgeable seaman. 

The office is usually crowded during business hours with mariners seeking or departing from berths. It's a prime place for news, rumors and shady characters. The harbormaster is in or near the lower floor office space during the day; an overworked clerk does most of the admin work and is only hired during office hours. There are usually large sums of cash in a variety of coinage in the office late in the afternoon. A Harborside Marine is assigned to guard the money. 

The building has two floors with fully detailed interior and exterior. Multiple levels of ornate detail can be added to the windows, ranging from a a quick and easy build, to an elaborate work of cardstock art. In addition, Himmelveil Harbormaster includes all of the following: 

Interior: 
Desk 
Counter 
Chairs 
Captain's Bed 
Wardrobe 
Ladder 
3 tables 
Steps 
File Box 
Strongbox 
Fireplaces 

Exterior: 
Tower with small window, clock and anti-dragon spikes 
Skylight 
Mansard Roof 
Flagpole with Signal Flags 
Ship's wheel 
Hatch 
The building can sit atop a three inch high pillar, accessible by exterior steps leading to two small platfroms that come in gridded and non-grid variations.


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*InteriorWorks: Pubs & Inns*

InteriorWorks: Pubs & Inns

Summary: 



> Pubs & Inns features over 30 unique items to help you build the Pub or Inn of your dreams! Finally you can take your players inside the Pubs and Inns that accompany so many RPG games.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=18

Pubs & Inns features over 30 unique items to help you build the Pub or Inn of your dreams! Finally you can take your players inside the Pubs and Inns that accompany so many RPG games. This set is so incredibly detailed that some people simply can’t believe their eyes and neither will your players. 

Bring a level of realism and playability to your game table that even ridiculously expensive alternative model systems can't beat. The fine detailed, cracked stucco walls come in various lengths allowing you to create virtually ANY layout imaginable. WorldWorks newly reworked “Clip-It” system allows you to clip your wall sections together or change them around in a fast and pain free manner with ordinary paper clips. 

Once your floor plan is complete start to decorate your Pub or Inn with one of over 29 highly detailed, authentic period piece interior props. Slide on one of our “Easy Slide” doors or windows wherever you need them most. Also included in Pubs & Inns are regular 1-inch grid floor tiles for your 25-28mm minis but wait…we’ve also thrown in 1.5-inch grid floor tiles for your “Clix” based minis. In no time at all you’ll be building complex interiors that will blow your players away! And remember, because its paper you can print as many copies of each item that you wish! 

For only $10.00 you just can’t say no to this incredible model set. If you’ve thought about getting into cardstock modeling but were hesitant, this set will change the way you look at “paper” forever! 

InteriorWorks “Pubs & Inns” includes all of the following:

1,2,4,6 and 7-inch open ended wall sections that make exclusive use of the new “Clip it System” 
1-inch and 1.5-inch ground tiles with Masterboard instructions 
Highly realistic staircase with railing 
Down-staircase floor tile 
Stucco fireplace/cooking fire 
Cheese and bread trays with knife 
Two long bar sections with detailed item covered shelves (bar side) 
Easy to build Barstools 
Liquor cabinets with the full gambit of bottles 
Circular, rectangular and square pub tables 
Easy to build richly detailed wood pub chairs 
Huge brewing kegs on stands 
Aging shelves with rows of wooden kegs 
Stage Curtain for you entertainers out there 
Innkeepers Front desk 
Wrinkled, stained and probably stinky beds (own pillow recommended) 
Washbasin nightstand 
Not often seen but defiantly needed: dual indoor outhouse holes 
Three unique “Easy Slide” door designs 
Two “Easy Slide” window designs 
Full color instructions for all models 
Beginners Guide full of tips and tricks on Cardstock modeling 
Online user support and community at the WorldWorks games message boards


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*InteriorWorks: Castles & Keeps*

InteriorWorks: Castles & Keeps

Summary: 



> Now you can take your 25mm or 1.5 inch Click based miniatures inside the Castles & Keeps you've only imagined. Castles & Keeps features over 49 unique items to help you build the castle or keep of your dreams!




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=17

WorldWorks Games is proud to present our sixth release “InteriorWorks: Castles & Keeps”. Now you can take your 25-28mm or 1.5 inch Click based miniatures inside the Castles & Keeps you've only imagined. Castles & Keeps features over 49 unique items to help you build the castle or keep of your dreams! Finally you can take your players inside the hallowed halls of your favorite castle dwelling. Bring a level of realism and playability to your game table that even ridiculously expensive alternative model systems simply cannot beat. The finely detailed and varied stone wall designs come in various lengths allowing you to create virtually ANY layout imaginable. 

WorldWorks newly reworked "Clip-It" system allows you to clip your wall sections together or change them around in a fast and pain free manner with ordinary paper clips. Once your floor plan is complete start to decorate your castle or keep with one of dozens of highly detailed, authentic period piece interior props. Slide on one of our newly designed "Warp Proof Easy-Slide" doors or windows wherever you need them most. Extend the height of your castle walls with the newly created multi-use “peaked” wall sections. 

Also included in Castles & Keeps are a variety of uniquely illustrated 1-inch grid floor tiles for your 25-28mm minis but wait...we've also thrown in a series of 1.5-inch grid floor tiles for your Click based minis. In no time at all you'll be building amazing castle interiors that will astound and excite your players! And remember, because its paper you can print as many copies of each item that you wish! Also included is the ever expanding “Beginners Guide” full of useful information on materials, printing tips, cutting and scoring tips, gluing tips, “Edging”, Clip-iT system, weighting, storage and much more! All of this with the professional artwork, design, realistic pricing and customer support (via WorldWorks growing message board community) WorldWorks has become known for. 

InteriorWorks: Castles & Keeps includes all of the following: 

1,2,3,4,6 and 7-inch “Clip-it” wall sections 
4 and 7-inch archway “Clip- it” wall sections 
Four unique “peaked Clip-it” wall sections for ultra high walls 
One 4-inch prison bars wall section 
Four 1-inch “MasterBoard” floor grids (Magic, Décor, Stone and Checker) 
Three 1.5-inch “MasterBoard” floor grids (Magic, Stone and Checker) 
Four unique “Warp Proof Easy-Slide” doors (Wood, Magic, Stone, Gold) 
“Warp Proof Easy-Slide” windows 
Walk-in fireplace with ornate mantle and secret door 
Four unique flag designs to decorate your castle walls 
Ornate master King-size bed 
Ornate dresser unit 
Double high library bookcases with stepladders 
Richly detailed Wizards desk 
Spiral Staircase with included downstairs tile 
“The Round Table” ornate stone table for all of those vital kingly meetings. 
Wooden cathedral style benches 
Richly detailed ornate wooden chairs 
Long dining table complete with feast 
Three Chess and pleasantry tables for quite two person conversations 
Long “Mappers” table complete with scrolls and maps 
Long red carpet for the kings chamber or other occasions 
Golden Kings throne 
Kings riser with included step


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*CaveWorks*

CaveWorks

Summary: 



> CaveWorks is the ultimate 3D cave crawling model set for your 25mm miniatures. Whether it be a complex cave network, massive chambers, dragon’s lair, Dwarven mine or ancient tombs CaveWorks fits the bill!




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25

CaveWorks is the ultimate 3D cave crawling model set and design tool for your 25mm miniatures. Whether it be a complex cave network, massive chambers, dragon’s lair, Dwarven mine or ancient tombs CaveWorks fits the bill! With its organic, open-ended modular design you can create massive open caverns or cramped, claustrophobic cave crawls. 

CaveWorks takes multi-leveled map design to the next level with an all-new riser system, allowing you to create DEEP and organic board designs. As has become tradition, WorldWorks has included dozens of highly detailed props and ground tiles to enhance your board designs. Add to that an expanded core system of free floating walls and tunnel sections and you have everything you need to create any layout imaginable. 

Included in this set is the unique and highly functional “Masterboard TM”. Growing in popularity, MasterBoard is the ultimate user customized playmat. Masterboard is the perfect way to define a playing area, without taking up the entire gaming table on a 1-inch grid. With WorldWorks new “CLIP-IT” and “Weighting” systems you can put together a massive cave system without fear of your models being bumped or moved around. Also included is the ever expanding “Beginners Guide” full of useful information on materials, printing tips, cutting and scoring tips, gluing tips, “Edging”, Clip-iT system, weighting, storage and much more! All of this with the professional artwork, design, realistic pricing and customer support (via WorldWorks growing message board community) WorldWorks has become known for. 

CaveWorks includes all of the following:

4 unique riser designs for multi-leveled cave creation 
Crossroads tunnel section 
Interchange tunnel section 
Corner tunnel section 
Quick turn tunnel section 
Long tunnel 
Short tunnel 
High chamber wall 
High chamber wall with cavernous opening 
Long free-floating wall 
Short free-floating wall 
Free floater tapered wall ends 
Scree and or corridor blockers 
Richly detailed tunnel doors 
Smart Slide tunnel doors 
2 sizes of freestanding Giant crystals 
Free standing stalagmites of various sizes 
Fire pits with or without flame 
Straw beds with filthy pillows 
Rusted mine carts with gold, silver or bronze treasure inserts 
Curved and straight mine cart tracks 
Underground stream tiles straight and curved 
Waterfall models with three height levels for multileveled drop offs 
Reflection pool tile 
Curved and straight lava tiles 
Massive death pit 
Sacrificial stairs that double as an alter 
Obsidian carved columns 
Highly detailed rope bridge with missing planks 
Online user forums and comprehensive customer support. 

Looking for even more? Our first-ever Arcraetia module, Something Below, includes an expansion to CaveWorks with several new model options and a great D20 adventure. Check it out on our 'Recommended' side bar!


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*SiegeWorks*

SiegeWorks

Summary: 



> SiegeWorks contains fully functional model siege engines! Bash fortress, troop and monster alike as you strike with the mighty medieval Trebuchet or sturdy catapult.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=21

SiegeWorks is the first in our ground-breaking series of fully functional model siege engines. 

Bash fortress, troop and monster alike as you strike with the mighty medieval Trebuchet or sturdy catapult. Soft missiles can be launched as far as 6 feet! Follow up the bombardment with the rolling battering rams and multi story siege tower with opening assault door. 

We've even included easy-to-build nonfunctional versions of the catapults and trebuchet to match the skill level of even the novice builder. Other items in the set include the nonfunctional Bombard and Ballista and a unique system of trenches and campaign tents. But there’s so much more so please read on! 

Warning: Flinging missiles of any size or weight can be hazardous! NEVER aim at people or animals, save it for your castles! WWG recommends the use of protective eye gear when operating this equipment. WWG is not responsible for any injuries incured by the use of this model set. Seriously! 

Catapult:

The catapult is similar to weapons used since ancient times. While the full-size weapons were powered by twisted skeins of rope, ours uses a single rubber band. It is capable of throwing soft missiles up to 5 feet on a flat trajectory, ideal for use against fortifications or troops in the open. The catapult is 3X4X3in high and is made of 5 sheets of cardstock. Use the optional wheeled platform for extra mobility and the selection of stone, metal or flaming 0.3g projectiles. 

Trebuchet:

Our stone thrower has an optional sling for extra range, about 6feet. Its high, arcing trajectory is useful for pummeling the inside of fortifications. It’s powered by weights added to the swinging basket, coins are ideal for this purpose. The trebuchet measures 3X3X3 in and is made of four sheets of card. 

Tower:

This four-storey tower will crush all resistance! The wheels roll and the gate drops to release mayhem. Use the fighting top for archery or spell support, the lower two levels have arrow loops. Ladders are provided capable of holding minis. The pre-printed exterior textures include plain wood, metal plates and hides. The plates and hides come printed by themselves so you can cut and apply groups of them for an amazing 3-d effect. The tower is 3X4X9in high and is made from 10 sheets of card. Use the giant front roller or opt for more conventional wheels. 

Rams:

Poke a hole with these rolling medieval rams. The removable roof shelters troops while the pointy end does the damage. Or use the optional shed-style ram with wood, plate or hide exterior textures. 

Cannons:

More damage, more fun! Unleash the mighty Bombard, or 32-pounder Naval Cannon.

Ballista:

This weapon is 1 inch square, with adjustable pitch angle.

War Trenches:

Protect the troops and dig in with these modular trench units. Combine straight, corner and t-intersection trench sections to create an intricate trench network. Place Sappers tunnels at key strategic points. 

War Tents:

What seige would be complete without a place for your soldiers and command to recharge and plan the battle ahead. Multiple tent designs with optional gazebo-style bases make for the perfect foundation to launch your attack. 

Functional Siege Ladder Design:

Let’s face it, having a ladder for minis is pointless unless you can actually place the minis on the ladder in a way that reflects movement. The included seigeladders actually support minis at each rung, showing their progress as the climb up and over castle walls!


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*ArenaWorks*

ArenaWorks

Summary: 



> ArenaWorks is a simple, flexible and fun way to model a gladiatorial fighting arena.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=19

ArenaWorks is a simple, flexible and fun way to model a gladiatorial fighting arena. The front and rear of the terraced stand units are fully interchangeable; there are three fronts and five backs. There are over 80 unique items in this jam-packed set! Make your own customized dream arena with 90-degree corners, and 45-degree corners. If you wish a more rounded arena shape, try putting a straight section in the middle of the two 45-degree corners. A reverse 90-degree corner is also included if you wish to make an "L" or “T” shaped arena. 

To access the stands, seven different stairs are provided, stick them on any way you want! As well there is a grand gate, a royal box and an altar, whether it's the peaceful shrine of the benevolent rulers or the bloody altar of the sorcerer priests is up to you. 

Arenaworks is designed to play your way, from a pickup afternoon session of dice-rolling to the centrepiece of your fully developed campaign. The modular stands will portray many scenarios: 

Small town fighting pit 
Big city coliseum 
Jousting, Tournaments 
Horse, beast or chariot racing in a Hippodrome 
Stage for spectacles, parades, training, executions 
Use Arenaworks as the backdrop to your urban campaign or for a handy and danger-filled side adventure. Fight your PCs in them to prove their skills and earn experience, money and fame. Hire henchmen or bodyguards from the brutal fighters. Arenas with masses of people are also a good place to cut a few purses, too... 

ArenaWorks includes all of the following, over 80 items:

Three Different Terraced Stand Fronts 
Five different Terrace Backs 
45 degree corner, left and right hand 
Two different 45 degree corner backs 
90 degree corner with buttress 
90 degree reverse corner 
Royal Box 
Altar 
Flat-top building 
Grand Gate 
Tower 
10 different ground tiles including clicks, blank and water tiles 
Short, Medium and Tall fencing in both 4 and 8 inch lengths 
Tall 3D stone Wall 
Ramp-style Stairs – 3 kinds 
2nd story Ramp-style Stairs 
Step-style Stairs 
2nd story Step-style Stairs 
Ramp 
Odds Boards 
Archery Targets 
Weapons Racks 
Banners – 7 kinds 
Two different Flags 
Pushcart Vendor 
Cages – 2 kinds 
3 signs for the Terrace Backs 
3 different arena Pits 
Magic Circle Risers – 2 colours 
Wooden Bridge 
Arena Riser 
Riser Ruins 
Kiosk that doubles as Guardhouse and Outhouse 
Dead Cart 
2 different coloured Chariots 
Execution Column 
Ladder 
Spare doors and walls 
Full color photographed instructions for all models 
“Bringing it all together” illustrated starter guide 
Incredibly useful updated "Beginners Guide" full of tips and tricks on Cardstock -modeling 
Online user support and community at the WorldWorks games message boards


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Deadly Encounters Combo*

Deadly Encounters Combo

Summary: 



> Denny Unger brings you two model sets that go together quickly: the Sacrificial Portal and the Hilltop Encounter




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=31

Denny Unger brings you two model sets that go together quickly and act as a perfect diorama to showcase your minis or to fill a crucial plot point in your next game. Showcased in Harbinger Magazine you can now own these two incredible little model sets for just $5.00 USD. 

SACRIFICIAL PORTAL INCLUDES:

2 black portal spires (can be used individually to create more elaborate ritual areas) 
1 towering central portal opening 
1 diorama base tile with blood stained central sacrifice area 
2 7"X7" base tiles with blood stained central sacrifice area (both gridded & non-grid versions) 

HILLTOP ENCOUNTER INCLUDES:

1 "L" shaped ruin wall section with doorway arch. 
2 destroyed plaster wall sections. 
1 diorama base tile with camp fire and stone tiles. 
2 7"X7" base tiles with camp fire and stone tiles (both gridded and non-gridded versions). 
2 "perfect tile" 7"X7" grasslands tiles (both gridded and non-gridded versions) 
2 adventurer lean two style tents (with and without crest and rip details) 
2 sleeping sacks (two different colors with prop separations) 
*Please Note* Due to the simplicity of these models no instructions are included. Please see our 'Tutorials' page for a FREE Beginners Guide and video tutorials.


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*SpaceWorks: FirstLight*

If possible, I would like the following sets to be listed under "Sci-Fi Model Sets".  Otherwise, the Model Sets / Terrain category will do.


SpaceWorks: FirstLight

Summary: 



> SpaceWorks: FirstLight takes your players inside and outside the starship of their dreams!




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22

SpaceWorks: FirstLight takes your players inside and outside the starship of their dreams! Why spend money on 2-D tiles when you can have WorldWorks renowned expertly textured modular floor tiles, 3-D walls and props. You're not limited to one ship design with static prop placement; with FirstLight you can create a starship of unlimited size and complexity. From hulking space Junkers , small renegade cargo ships, space stations, underground bases or even alpha complex the possibilities are endless. Stellar adventures await the brave and the greedy in this fully realized starship construction kit. The sky is no longer the limit! 

Sliding Doors:

Ingenious and surprisingly simple sliding doors show open and closed-door states. All that's missing is that hiss of compressed air as the doors slide in and out of position! 

Concealment "Room Covers":

We've included innovative room and corridor covers that allow you to conceal each area of your ship as the play evolves. Remove room covers one at a time tracking player's movements and hiding crucial plot points. 

Props Galore:

Not only do we give you the foundations to create a gargantuan starship but we've loaded it with props. From crew quarter elements, bridge systems, computer terminals and exterior communications/ordinance props, it's all in here! 

Corridor gutters:

Not all miniatures are slim space starlets with no weapons. FirstLight takes into account that your minis may have gargantuan plasma rifles and other weapons which make moving in tight spaces an issue. We've created half-inch gutters on each side of the modular corridors to facilitate the weapon clad combat you are bound to enjoy! 

SpaceWorks: FirstLight Includes all of the Following:

3x5-inch room modules (combine to create larger rooms and superstructures) 
4x6-inch room modules with windows (combine to create larger rooms and superstructures) 
1-inch sliding doors 
6-inch corridor modules (combine to create larger corridors and superstructures) 
9-inch corridor modules (combine to create larger corridors and superstructures) 
Bridge w/seats and science platform w/console 
Main reactor core w/external engine nozzle heads 
Peacemaker plasma turrets w/ guns 
Detachable escape pod w/double seats and console 
Multipurpose tub room w/external sensor mount 
Multi-use detachable cargo bays w/2-inch sliding doors and 3-inch hinged door elements 
Communications Radar dish 
Versatile antennas 
1-inch cargo containers 
2-inch cargo containers 
2-inch corridor consoles and substructures 
Crew bunks 
Crew galley 
Crew lockers 
Crew table 
Crew argonomic chairs 
Tech suit locker 
5 unique computer console designs (2x 2 in high, 2x 1/2 in high, double sided) 
Airlock w/roof 
Exterior finishing edging 
Exterior hull plating and roofing for all sections 
ladder 
Wedge hull forms to create unique exterior designs


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*FirstLight: Retrofit*

FirstLight: Retrofit

Summary: 



> Add to your original FirstLight build with the kit bashers dream “FirstLight: Retrofit”.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=23

THIS IS AN EXPANSION SET! TO MAKE USE OF SOME ELEMENTS CONTAINED WITHIN "FirstLight: RetroFit" YOU MUST OWN OUR ORIGINAL RELEASE "SpaceWorks: FirstLight"

Just as WorldWorks Games redefined terrain for fantasy role playing, they succeeded in translating that innovative thinking into their first Sci-Fi release and best seller “SpaceWorks: FirstLight”. Now add to your original FirstLight build with the kit bashers dream “FirstLight: Retrofit”. 

WorldWorks has a proud tradition of really “listening” to its customer base and their suggestions. Based on all of your wonderful comments and ideas on the WorldWorks forums we’ve added a whole host of props and extensions to this amazing model set. In many ways, this model set is a tribute to the imagination and support apparent within the WorldWorks community at large. 

If you own FirstLight then you’ll definitely want to expand your space faring frontiers with FirstLight: Retrofit! FL:Retrofit gives you all of the tools you need to create virtually any layout or ship design you can imagine. New Rooms, corridors, props and stair sections give you the ability to stack another layer onto your ship layouts giving you the ultimate in 3-D design flexibility. At only $10.00 this is a must have model set to add to your WorldWorks collection. 

FirstLight: Retrofit includes all of the following:

7X5-inch Navigation Room. Comes with a hinged external “Scanner” boom that moves up and down, a variety of navigation consoles and holographic (transparencies) displays. 
3X5-inch Grease stained machine or engine room (with exterior wall details and roofing) 
Large “L” Shaped containment room 8X4X5X3-inch. With gothic tech walls, exterior walls and roofing. 
Corridor Blocking Portals & Security arches 
5 unique 7X7-inch swappable sci-fi floor tiles. Each tile has a distinctive design allowing you to customize your rooms as needed. 
3 incredibly detailed 1X2-inch “chunky” generic engineering stations. Inset panels, wires, cables, transformers and readout panels. 
Medical or security “Containment Chamber” with top hatch, ladder and circular glass transparency. 
Raised “Containment Platform” with 4 unique retaining walls. Solid metal, Green Plasma Grid (Transparency) and Blue Force Shield (Transparency), Tech Projected Display field (Transparency) 
KitBashing Corridors 2X7” Straight Corridor, “L” Turn Corridor, “T” Intersection Corridor, “+” Crossroads Corridor. All corridors come with exterior wall details and roofing. Corridors also come in two unique floor pattern formats “with and without gutters”. 
Double Decker connecting staircase with windowed side walls and roofing. 
Massive topside BetaProton Turret with swiveling mounts. Base unit included allows you to mount the turret on a ground based station. 
Spacecore missle launcher assembly. 
Port and Starboard side wing extensions with additional thruster engine mounts. 
Heavy duty Hydraulic landing gear 
12 unique raised platform designs to add more depth to room layouts. These platforms come in all shapes and sizes with incredible texture detail. 
Large and small step & stair designs to add to your multileveled room layouts. 
A variety of hand rails to define control stations, prevent falling from platforms and generally add a “cool” factor to your room layouts. 
Tactical display table with a variety of holographic overlays (transparency & non transparency variants) 
Computer Core station 
2 unique tech consoles with displays 
Wall shelves for utility rooms and or barracks 
No spaceship would be complete without a high tech toilet and shower assembly…it’s in there too  
4 viewscreens and bases with a variety of display inserts (both transparencies and non). Includes blank inserts for your own viewscreen designs. 
2 “Plug in” door kits to place door sections wherever you need them most. 
Upper wall bracing to help remedy problems some people had with warping (using improper high water content glue). 
Easy to follow detailed photographic instructions for novice and pro alike. Includes unique kitbashing guides for various elements of the model set. 
24/7 customer support via the extremely popular WorldWorks forums to help you with your builds or simply to hang out and chat. We’re here for you!


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Mars Station*

Mars Station

Summary: 



> On the tortured, ancient, windswept surface of Mars, danger lurks. Explore modular buildings that come with fully detailed interiors and props to make a variety of structures.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=30

Mars Station is a spectacular new terrain and building set from WorldWorks Games. It's fully compatible with the hot new Science Fiction game, Rezolution, as well as all 1" Sci-Fi RPG games. 

On the tortured, ancient, windswept surface of Mars in 2175, danger lurks. Explore modular buildings that come with fully detailed interiors and props to make a variety of structures: Workroom, Communication room, Laboratory, or Tavern. There are twenty unique walls, with various combinations of window and doors. Add doors, clear windows and even a second story, then dress it all up with unique Street Tech props. Grab some cover behind fences and barricades in the industrial zone. 

The action can move from the dusty streets to the rocky canyons of the red planet. Explore the mystery and danger of the Martian desert with our revolutionary modular Canyon construction system. Build them any height from 6 inches high to just half an inch. Stack them up and add steps and a bridge! This modular Canyon building system is super easy to build and endlessly customizable. 

Mars Station includes all of the following:

15 ground tiles - Mars terrain, industrial, floors and roofs. 1" Grid and No Grid options. 
20 modular building walls, interior and exterior, flat or angled roofs, railings. 
Two man crawler. 
Street props. Lamp/signpost, concrete barriers, stairs and catwalk. 
Industrial props. Fences, five machines, horizontal and vertical storage tanks with base. 
Our Revolutionary Canyon building system (well worth the price of the set all on its own!).


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Platform Command: Operation Nightwatch*

Platform Command: Operation Nightwatch

Summary: 



> Gives tactical combat a whole new dimension. This industrial, sci-fi complex is perfect for anything from sprawling undercities to alien-infested factories.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=52

Give tactical combat a whole new dimension with Platform Command: Operation Nightwatch. This industrial, sci-fi complex is perfect for anything from sprawling undercities to alien-infested factories. Flexibility is what this incredible model set is all about. PCON fits in both modern urban settings and Sci-fi wastelands. A Wargamers delight and a RPG’rs playground! Build it high and let the battle begin! 

PCON Includes all of the following:

PLATFORMS

Square 
Octagonal 
Cross 
Gun 

WALKWAYS

T-section 
L-section 
U-section 
6" straight 
8" straight 
Arced 

PROPS

6 hex-pods 
3 3-in-1 barrels 
3 storage tanks 
3 power generators 
Extended pipes 
Street lamps 
Slime outlet 
Molten metal stream 

MISC

Stairs 
Ladders 
Elevator 
Cylindrical tower 
Buttress and arc connector 
3 Bulkheads (in 2 colours) 
Over 20 different tiles 
...and 3 E-Z kitbashes!


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*ShadowCore Prime*

ShadowCore Prime

Summary: 



> ShadowCore Prime takes you inside an exciting modular organic Alien Starship full of horrors and mystery.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=140

ShadowCore Prime continues WorldWorks Games long tradition of breaking new ground and stepping outside of the box. Now we take you inside an exciting modular organic Alien Starship full of horrors and mystery. Drifting in from deep space, SCP was discovered in 2113 by operators of the Fifth Amateur Space Telescope, while imaging the occultation of stars by the rings of Neptune. A lid of secrecy was clamped down immediately and a hastily assembled expedition was launched from Luna Base. The trip was difficult; to rendezvous with SCP would take almost two months of high acceleration. When they arrived many questions were answered...and many more mysteries born.... 

Based on our popular 7X7-inch tile format, ShadowCore Prime features over 20 unique wall modules that can be combined or used as freestanding units. Glue them down onto the different ground tiles to create dynamic interiors of this mysterious environment. This model set is modular in the truest sense of the word, with a flexibility which rivals even previous sets from WorldWorks. Creative users will find much more than an "Alien" starship in this design as the set lends itself to a whole host of bizzare environments which will fit equally into many genres. 

ShadowCore Prime Includes all of the Following:
24 Incredible wall modules built for maximum modularity and layout creativity. Amazing textural variety 
2 bay windows and rounded window modules 
bio-organic Turret Pod 
1,2 and 3-inch wide doors with sliding mechanism 
Organic Airlock 
Plasma pulse engines 
Five mysterious alien control consoles 
2 buttresses 
2-inch high stairs 
3X7 and 7X7 removable roofing modules for on-the-fly concealment 
Power Core with conduits 
2,3,5 and 7 inch double-sided richly detailed bio-organic corridor walls in various textures. 
6 unique alien floor tiles 
1/4" and 1/2" base edging strips 
Exterior ship sensor "Eyes" 
Bonus 'FirstLight' mashup corridor. Watch in horror as ShadowCore infects FirstLight! 
L'Bringing it all together guide' with key layout diagrams 
Full color photographed instructions for all models 
Online video tutorials 
User support and established community at the WorldWorks games message board


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Urban Mayhem: Streets of Mayhem*

If possible, I would like the following sets to be listed under "Modern Model Sets". Otherwise, the Model Sets / Terrain category will do.


Urban Mayhem: Streets of Mayhem

Summary: 



> WorldWorks brings you the Streets of Mayhem, come to life with litter, dirt, cracks, oil stains and chipping paint, your players won’t believe their eyes!




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=2

WorldWorks brings our world renowned texturing and model design skills into full play with this unique and highly useful model genre. No more make shift streets, felt marker grids or poorly rendered tiles for you! Each item included is hand textured from scratch with an attention to detail like no other product out there. Streets come to life with litter, dirt, cracks, oil stains and chipping paint, your players won’t believe their eyes! We not only give you 10 exquisitely detailed vital road and rail tiles in all 3 popular formats (1-inch, 1.5-inch and no Grid)... 

Crossroads 
T-Intersection 
Curved Street 
Straight Street 
Wasteland Tile 
Parking Lot (In two formats) 
Curved Rail 
Straight Rail 
Railroad Crossing 
...but we also include 4-inch high stackable 3-D bridges for added dimension...

Subway Ramp 
Straight Bridge 
Curved Bridge 
...and to top it all off we’ve included a variety of atmosphere building 3-D props...

2 styles of street lamps 
Traffic lights 
10 varieties of street signs with posts 
3-inch high pedestrian overpasses 
Billboards with front and back ledges for figure placement (3 unique billboard signs & blank templates included) 
Concrete blockades 
Construction horses 
Subway entrances 
Train gate with swinging arm 
Pothole damage markers. 
As an added bonus we’ve included both standard tiles and WorldWorks very own “PaperlinX” tile and tab system. We show you how to properly mount your tiles for added longevity and tie them all together with a unique series of tabs for on-the-fly game play. Change up your layout with ease and rest easy knowing that it won’t move when the table is banged by the group klutz  

New to paper modeling? Well worry not because you are in expert hands with WorldWorks. We hold your hand with detailed fully photographed, step-by-step instructions that make the process so easy you’ll wonder why you took so long to get started. Add to that a thriving community of WorldWorks enthusiasts who are eager to help out and offer friendly advice. You really can’t go wrong with WorldWorks, just look at some of our customer comments and you’ll quickly find that we are there for you the gamer! 


So what are you waiting for? Your city requires the absolute mayhem that only you can give it!


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Urban Mayhem: Mayhem Armory*

Urban Mayhem: Mayhem Armory

Summary: 



> Mayhem Armoury is the perfect way to start moving your games from the Streets into the heart of the city. The gritty, grimy inner-city lifestyle comes to life.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=10

WorldWorks is Proud to present the next expansion to our modern line, URBAN MAYHEM: Mayhem Armoury.

Mayhem Armoury is the perfect way to start moving your games from the Streets of Mayhem into the heart of the city. The gritty, grimy inner-city lifestyle comes to you in cardstock form thanks to WorldWorks' renowned, high quality, hand-crafted textured artwork. Whether it's a bungalow, standing garage, small gunshop, or sprawling warehouse of weapons, Mayhem Armoury fits the bill! 

With its modular design you can create multiple layouts on multiple floors and swap them easily thanks to an all new stacking system. As has become tradition, WorldWorks has included dozens of highly detailed props to enhance your gaming experience. Fully compatible with 1", 1.5" and gridless gaming formats, there's something for everyone in here. 

Beginner or expert, it's no problem as the detailed, fully photographed step-by-step instructions walk you through the process from start to finish. But if you do get stuck, just log into WorldWorks community forum and pick the brains of fellow fanatics, or even ask the WorldWorks crew! So watch your step and come on in, because the Armoury is open for business! 

Mayhem Armoury includes all of the following:

Apartment with 6 wall options 
Gun shop with 6 wall options 
Garage with 6 wall options 
Optional interior wall for apartment 
1", 1.5" and gridless floor options for each building 
1", 1.5" and gridless roof and patio 
Patio railings 
Concrete roof liners 
2 pistol cases 
Slanted ammo stand 
Payment desk 
Interior stairs 
Sofa 
Kitchen sink (yes, really!) 
Fridge 
TV 
A/C 
Rooftop air filter 
Worktable 
2 tool cabinets 
Exterior ladders 
Patio umbrella 
Picnic table and benches 
5 pick-up trucks 
Store and Patio awnings 
Store signs for Armoury and it's competitors 
Billboards and blank store signs 
Driveway and staircase overlays 
Optional transparencies for all windows


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Urban Mayhem: Bits of Mayhem*

Urban Mayhem: Bits of Mayhem

Summary: 



> Bits of Mayhem has props to fill your city streets. From cars, buses, trucks and semi’s to the vending machines, ATMs, benches, gas stations and phone booths this set has it all.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=38

WorldWorks model creator Matt Lyon does it again with his next incredible installment in the Urban Mayhem series. Bits of Mayhem blows the doors off with a massive assortment of props to fill your city streets. From cars, buses, trucks and semi’s to the vending machines, ATMs, benches, gas stations and phone booths this set has it all. To further add dimension to your city design we’ve even included a bonus building with a users KitBash guide to design new building types. And to further extend the scope of your city streets there are new ground tiles included in this set! Oh I almost forgot to mention the basket ball court, chain link fences and fire markers … and the destroyed vehicles … and the dumpsters … and the barrels … and … it just goes on and on. 

Bits of Mayhem includes all of the following:

Vehicles 

Sports Car (x4 colours) 
Van (x4 colours) 
Burnt out car (x2 colours) 
City Bus 
Garbage Truck 
Flatbed Truck 
Props

Phone Booth 
Fire hydrants 
Parking meters 
Vending Machines 
New Billboards 
Fire escape & ladders 
Phone Stand 
Garbage Cans 
Dumpster 
Mailbox 
Newspaper dispensers 
Bus Shelter 
Bus bench 
Street Signs (rd, Ave, St, etc) 
Chain link Fence (print and transparent) 
Plant box 
Litter bins (city park type) 
Oil drums (singles and 3-in-1) 
Concrete stands 
Fires (print and transparent) 
Neon Signs (Hotel, Restaurant, Oriental tavern) 
Basketball nets 
Gas stations (2)

Ground tile 
Price board 
Pumps 
Paystation 
Overhang 
Concrete bumper 
Support posts (x2) 
Propane tower 
New Tiles

Weathered concrete 
Grass and gravel 
Plus, "Hollywood Flat" style building for quick-n-dirty scenery


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Bits of Mayhem: Downtown*

Bits of Mayhem: Downtown 

Summary: 



> Another incredible expansion to the city of Mayhem. This time we go Downtown and add another booster shot to our extremely popular 'Bits of Mayhem' model set.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=137

Matt Lyon does it again with another incredible expansion to the city of Mayhem. This time we go Downtown and add another booster shot to our extremely popular 'Bits of Mayhem' model set. Let the combat spill over into the business district of Mayhem with these amazing new "HollyWood Flats" style buildings. These models are built with speed in mind allowing you to quickly fill a table with buildings in no time flat! Extend the scope, scale and richness of your city layout with this much needed downtown building set. Mix and match elements to create incredible new buildings of varying size. Slap on a slew of new doors and signs to get those strategic entry points right where you need them! 

Expansion Notice

'Bits of Mayhem: Downtown' is an expansion set to Matt Lyons original 'Bits of Mayhem' release. It is strongly recommended that you purchase the original Bits of Mayhem to use in conjunction with Downtown. 

'Bits of Mayhem: Downtown' includes all of the following:

Beige Brick Flats (x1) 
Office Block Flats (x2) 
Stucco/Brick Flats (x2) 
Skyscraper Flats (x4) 
Piped Roof (3 format) 
Universal Roof edgers 
Add-on Doors 
Add-on Business Signs 
BONUS: Movement guide for 1.5" players


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Mayhem Industrial*

Mayhem Industrial

Summary: 



> The blast of horns from a big rig greets you as you pull up to the latest addition to the Mayhem landscape: Mayhem Industrial!




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=149

The blast of horns from a big rig greets you as you pull up to the latest addition to the Mayhem landscape: Mayhem Industrial! Build that sprawling warehouse complex your players have been dreaming of! Mix 'n' match interiors with exteriors! Fight it out amongst pallets, barrels and iron girders! Stack shelves full of mystery-packed crates! Burst into the foreman's office and present him with a strongly worded letter about excessive overtime! Or just goof off with the fork lift. What are they going to do, fire you? HA! This is a union job! 


Mayhem Industrial Includes all of the Following:
3 square cab and 3 long cab big rigs 
3 cargo containers and a full size flatbed 
3 types of quad barrels 
6 pallets 
3 cargo crates with 12 different contents for tactical objective gameplay! 
Iron girders 
Support column 
7 different business signs to fill our your industrial district 
New roof and Floor textures 
Roof vents 
Foreman's office with filecabinet, desk and chairs 
Metal Stairs fully compatible with 1 & 1.5-inch based minis. 
And what warehouse would be complete without a forklift! 
Full color photographed instructions for all models 
Online video tutorials 
User support and established community at the WorldWorks games message board


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Mayhem Rail*

Mayhem Rail

Summary: 



> The City of Mayhem just got commuter friendly.  Re-enact your favorite epic superhero and action-star battles at high speed with ‘Mayhem Rail’.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=165

The City of Mayhem just got commuter friendly (although I suppose that depends on who’s along for the ride)! Re-enact your favorite epic superhero and action-star battles at high speed with ‘Mayhem Rail’. Finally we have a subway train and all the accoutrements to attach to those ‘Streets of Mayhem’ rail tiles! Mayhem fanatics REJOICE! This electrifying modelset expansion to Mayhem is Scott Reid’s first release at WorldWorks Games and we can’t tell you how proud we are to have a talent like his onboard. This is just the start of a promising line-up of work from this talented creator. 

‘Mayhem Rail’ offers gamers a unique opportunity to play both inside and out of subway cars and more importantly you can build as many train cars as you want for pennies! With fully removable roofing and incredible WWG caliber detail in every train car, you’ll be astounded by the realism and grit shown in these models. Every detail is represented right down to the “questionable” seating, the sticky handrails, the garbage strewn flooring and those oh so entertaining dubious in-car ads.  Both clean and graffiti versions are represented giving you the option to dress your train cars in a suitable grim for those neglected corners of your city or shinny and new for the more civilized parts of town. And it doesn’t stop there; Scott even included raised subway station platforms for your citizens to board at each stop! Tie that all together with a number of props and custom ground tiles and you have yourself a fantastic addition to your growing city! The action possibilities are endless, just think of the chaos you can create with this one addition to Mayhem! 


So what’s include with Mayhem Rail? Here’s the big breakdown:

Subway Platforms
1-inch, 1.5-inch and no-grid versions are all represented 
Optional platform roofing 
Platform ramps 
Platform bikerack (with bikes in 8 colors!) 
Platform ticket machines 
Platform benches 
Steel Support columns 
Station street signage 
Rail Add-ons
Exclusive “down” rail tile leading to the future ‘Mayhem Subway’ expansion 
Rail signal posts with ladder and crowsnest attachments 
Freestanding grey cinder block walls with and without graffiti and posters! 
Subway Cars
Both “Graffiti” and “Clean” versions of rail cars are supplied 
“Graffiti” and “Clean” windows transparencies 
Driver compartment with control panel, seat and cabinet separator 
6”X3” Passenger compartments with hand rails and seating 
Removable roofing elements 
Fully detailed undercarriage for those “Hollywood derailings”! 
Working doors! 
Train mounted destination markers 
And as always this product comes with fully detailed step-by-step photographed instructions to guide you through the building process 

Thanks in advance for your direct support of WorldWorks Games!


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Coins of the Realm*

For these, please go back to the Model Sets / Terrain category.


Coins of the Realm

Summary: 



> Feast your eyes on richly detailed coin sets. Not only do we include a chest full of unique coin designs but we also include gold bars and a wooden treasure chest to store your loot!




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=145

'Coins of the Realm' is the latest creation from the WorldWorks module department. Combining the talents of Alberto Silva, Bob Cooper, Joel Sparks and Kevin Jordan, this gaming tool is a must have for anyone who wants to add that extra level of immersion to their next game. Feast your eyes on richly detailed coin sets suitable for play with Arcraetia and your custom campaign settings. Not only do we include a chest full of unique coin designs but we also include gold bars and an ornate wooden treasure chest to store your loot! This incredible treasure chest even comes with a secret removable compartment to hide away those extra special possessions. Adding to our world of Arcraetia you'll find the official currencies of Crenn & Worheim as well as choice coins and gold bars from the Talon Kingdom. And just because we like to push that immersion factor we've even included counterfeit coins to trick attention span challenged players  

Coins of the Realm Includes all of the following:
Coins representing three different cultures...Elven, Dwarven, and Human. 
The coins, variably (each nation is different) come in copper, silver, gold and/or platinum, and in some cases, in multiple additional denominations. They're not glaringly Arcraetia-only, and the human coins in particular make very "believable" standard fantasy coins. Great for generic fantasy games! 
Counterfeit coins to fool unsuspecting players! 
Ornate treasure chest complete with optional hidden compartment. 
Gold bars!


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Tower of CHAOS*

Tower of CHAOS

Summary: 



> The Tower of Chaos is an innovative, whimsical and fun dice rolling machine from WorldWorks Games.




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=78

The Tower of Chaos is an innovative, whimsical and fun dice rolling machine from WorldWorks Games. Halt forever the tragedies of lost dice, miniatures bowling and knocked over terrain as you watch the dice tumble through the mechanism and into the lower tray. The suspense mounts as this randomizing menace spits out your dice onto the glaring eye of chaos! The exterior graphics make a dandy evil temple too!! Easy to build, fun to use and inexpensive, add the Power of the Tower to your next game session.


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Something Below*

Please add the following to the "D20 Accessories" category.


Something Below

Summary: 



> Something Below is an Arcraetia adventure 3rd-4th level characters, including an immersive 3D environment!




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=37

The Silver Mountain Mining Company is looking for bold persons willing to undertake a task of dangerous nature, in exchange for suitable compensation. Fees negotiable, payable upon completion. Inquire at the assayer’s office after the location of the Silver Mountain Mine. 

Thus reads a simple notice, tacked up in a tavern as so many often are. A mine, likely infested with some sort of evil and needing clearing out. It shouldn’t prove too difficult, should it? 

These fateful words are to be the beginning…a story set in motion that would go far beyond anything the Kingdoms of Arcraetia could ever suspect. The entire story does not lie within these pages, no. But it is a beginning. The beginning of the Dark Spiral Quintet, available only through www.WorldWorksGames.com 

Something Below is written for 3rd-4th level characters. 

If you've never purchased a WorldWorks adventure before, you should know what sets it apart from a typical adventure. With the contents of this adventure, and the WorldWorks set "CaveWorks", you can create the entire adventure setting as a richly-detailed, immersive 3D environment! Don't just draw flat lines on a board, or even set down colorful flat maps...the Silver Mountain Mines come to life, and your players can see every corridor and tunnel! For those of you familiar with CaveWorks already, Something Below is a must-have for the models alone. It expands on the original with a bundle of new pieces. 
Take a look at the models included with Something Below: 

Dark Water Masterboard Tile 
Crevasse Waterfall Tile 
2 Waterfall Columns (long & short) 
Mine Shaft Tile 
Pit Tile 
Rail T & X intersections 
6 Assorted Small Rock Risers 
4 Assorted Rocks 
2 Rock Piles 
1 Coal Pile 
4 Assorted Mine Support Beams 
Mine Cart with Bloody Warning 
Stone Vault 
Lifting Track Riser 
Fully Functional Lift with Winch 
Mine Entrance 
2 Boarded Entrance Pieces 
Concerned that you might not have the miniatures to run this adventure, and that you might be substituting a kobold for a halfling (or vice-versa)? Fear not! Something Below also includes a full set of "Standees". Print every single creature, or even the pre-generated player characters out as flat standup paper models. Sure, you can use your own minis if you have them...but this way you have the option. Need more? Print more!

Wait, did I mention pre-generated characters? Eight of them...each in a convenient single-page format, complete with picture and background. Enough to accommodate even a big gaming group, or give some variety and choice to a smaller one. If you don't care for, or don't use pre-generated characters, then you've a pack of NPCs ready to roll at a moment's notice. If you do use them, though, then you'll be ready to start your players heading through the adventure without wasting half a night rolling characters. Just pass 'em out, give 'em a few minutes to study them over, and you're ready to play!

Come discover the WorldWorks difference in adventure modules today. Your campaigns will never be the same. And if you like what you see, just wait! Something Below is the first of a five-part adventure series, the Dark Spiral Quintet. What's more, it's the work of only one of several new authors, artists, and model designers intent on bringing you a fully three-dimensional gaming experience. There's more on the horizon, but your journey starts here.


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

*Missing Persons*

Missing Persons

Summary: 



> Missing Persons is an Arcraetia adventure for 5th-6th level characters, including an immersive 3D environment!




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=139

Over the past four months, the city of Kiermont has suffered a rash of disappearances, people from all walks of life have gone missing. With the threat of outright war on the horizon, an as-yet young and untried duke seeks outside assistance to find the source of these troubles. 

Digging into this mystery, however, could prove dangerous. Moreso than any might suspect. The darkness that dwells at the heart of this plot has done a far graver harm than the duke realizes, and uncovering the truth could prove costly. 

Will your characters be able to find the source of that darkness? Or will they be consumed in their attempt to seek out these missing persons? Duke Regan has asked for your aid...will you answer his call and find what was lost? 

The second module in the Dark Spiral Quintet, Missing Persons, is an adventure for characters levels 5-6 in the Arcraetia setting. 

If you've never purchased a WorldWorks adventure before, you should know what sets it apart from a typical adventure. With the contents of this adventure, and the WorldWorks sets "DungeonWorks: Gothic Realms", and a little bit from out of "DungeonWorks Classic", "Chunky Dungeons" or "MiniChunk", you can create the entire adventure setting as a richly-detailed, immersive 3D environment! Don't just draw flat lines on a board, or even set down colorful flat maps...the Sewers of Kiermont come to life, and your players can see every wretched sewage-filled tunnel! The newly designed Modular Sewer System expands on Gothing Realms, and makes it possible to explore an immense area without having to build the whole thing ahead of time. Move pre-made tiles about and reconnect them in different ways to represent the PC's entire journey through the underside of Kiermont. 
For those of you familiar with DungeonWorks: Gothic Realms already, Missing Persons is a must-have for the models alone. It expands on the original with a bundle of new pieces. Take a look at the models included with Missing Persons. 

MORE SEWERS: 

Crevasse Waterfall Tile 
Sewer End pieces to make the connections work (in all four Gothic Realms colors) 
Sewer T-Intersections (in all four Gothic Realms colors) 
Sewer X-Intersections (in all four Gothic Realms colors) 
Shattered Bridges (in all four Gothic Realms colors) 
Elevated pool sides, to make your sewer pools fully 3D (in all four Gothic Realms colors) 
A "river gate" entrance to the sewers, connecting to the outside 
A "river wall" to extend that entrance to either side 
An elevated 4x4 platform 
Arches to go over the sewer tunnels 
"pockets" to insert the arch ends into for a more finished look 
An overhead sewer grate, leading down from above 
A "ruined section" of sewer for a crumbled-down area, including an "island of rubble" 
Transition steps to go from higher areas to lower 

More Gothic Dungeons: 

A full torture chamber, complete with "viewing platform" 
Barred cell doors 
A new "chain curtain" trap 
Stairs up (narrow and wide) 
Extra wall "covers" for a chamber of horrors 
And more...the final encounter room must be seen to be believed 
Concerned that you might not have the miniatures to run this adventure, and that you might be substituting an orc for an elf (or vice-versa)? Fear not! Missing Persons also includes a full set of "Standees". Print every single creature, or even the pre-generated player characters out as flat standup paper models. Sure, you can use your own minis if you have them...but this way you have the option. Need more? Print more! 43 unique standees, with nearly 80 different models in total from printing each page once. 

And what's more, Missing Persons is released with our new Standee system. Print them out and fold them into simple T-Fold models for quick, easy construction, or follow the second set of lines and produce swappable models with different bases. 

And let's not forget the pre-generated characters? Eight of them...each in a convenient single-page format, complete with picture and background. Enough to accommodate even a big gaming group, or give some variety and choice to a smaller one. If you don't care for, or don't use pre-generated characters, then you've a pack of NPCs ready to roll at a moment's notice. If you do use them, though, then you'll be ready to start your players heading through the adventure without wasting half a night rolling characters. Just pass 'em out, give 'em a few minutes to study them over, and you're ready to play! 

These characters are the ones that came through the events of Something Below...higher level, a little more powerful, and hopefully a little wiser. Their story continues, and will continue onwards from here as well. 

Come discover the WorldWorks difference in adventure modules today. Your campaigns will never be the same. And if you like what you see, just wait! Missing Persons is the second of a five-part adventure series, the Dark Spiral Quintet. If you missed Something Below, definately check it out as well, for it is there that this journey began, and come back again soon, for the story continues forward as well, and the next Dark Spiral adventure is soon to come.


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

Dinas Ffordd: The Seeds of War

Summary: 



> Dinas Ffordd: The Seeds of War is an Arcraetia adventure for 2nd-3rd level characters, including an immersive 3D environment!




Full Writeup: 

http://worldworksgames.com/store/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=164

Keystone of a Fragile Peace
At the junction of three kingdoms, the fiercely independent town of Dinas Ffordd must face all ways at once. Barbaric Oshalogwan Elves roam the plains and hills. The lowering brows of the Worheim Mountains hide the innumerable tunnels of the secretive Dwarves. Crennian Elves, onetime servants of the mysterious Qaali, flit through the shadows of ancient woods. The villages of the Talonian Humans spread south along the great Kriegstrom river. All these races and more walk the streets of Dinas Ffordd in an uneasy truce, come to trade at the busy docks, worship at the mighty Teithian Cathedral, or work in the enormous Millrace. The “Town of the Ways” is the keystone of a peace that has lasted eight centuries. But now cracks are appearing... Your characters have come to Dinas Ffordd to stay. They have fortunes to seek, jobs or connections to exploit, businesses or families to protect. When disturbing events occur, the bold must step forward to defend the helpless and discover the truth: Who would want to break a peace that has proven so profitable to everyone? What threatens Dinas Ffordd threatens you. Come inside, and fight for what matters. 

WorldWorks leads the industry in beautiful, downloadable cardstock scenery for games of all kinds. When you buy a WorldWorks adventure module, you don’t just get a great adventure. You get new and unique model sets to fit out your tacticals, dress up your tabletop and bring your game to life! With the Dinas Ffordd module and the VillageWorks set, you have everything you need to stage exciting encounters in the mean streets and the dangerous wilderness alike. 

Take a look at the models included with Dinas Ffordd: 
36 All-New models to expand your VillageWorks setups 
14 New River Masterboard tiles to build curved shores, islands, rapids and more 
Simple, easy-to-assemble modular Hill risers for taking your terrain 3D -- make full-colour canyons, hilltops, or mountainsides in no time 
Trees! -- including a huge tree with platforms to support climbers 
The Gallows -- final destination for many a rogue 
A mule-drawn ferry to span any river 
The Mob Mini -- Even ordinary folk are dangerous in large numbers... 
Two new roofs for VillageWorks buildings: The Dutch Roof and the Warehouse Roof -- both support minis! 
Creepy underground passages in the style of the popular Gothic Realms set from WorldWorks 
A new Outhouse -- every inn needs one 
Docks and Boardwalk Masterboard tiles 
Barrels, logs, milled lumber, and tables -- Obstacles and dressing for a busy town 
New large cart for heavy drayage 
Showpiece: The Millrace -- instructions for making the giant sawmill complex that runs through the center of town 
Standees: 
No need to count heads and carry lead -- print out as many miniature figures as you need! From the beautiful Arcraetian Fey to the menacing Old Cobb, from the lackwit peasant to the toughest warrior, 20 different full-colour standees populate your tactical maps. Plus bushes, boulders, and weird mushrooms.
Rumour Cards: 
Print, shuffle, and deal out these little tidbits of information, overheard in taverns or on streetcorners. Any given rumour could be a blatant lie, a mixed-up tale, or a crucial clue -- and each player hears different things.
Illustration Book: 
In the best classic module tradition, the DM gets a book of 20 original illustrations to be shown to players at the right moment. Drawn in loving detail by Matthew Cuenca in the Celtic style of the Northern Kingdoms. 
And that doesn’t even cover the adventure itself, a tale of mystery, bloodshed, and magic that will require a quick wit, a strong arm, and the savvy to know which is called for. Come discover the WorldWorks difference in adventure modules today!


----------



## Crothian (Jan 16, 2007)

I just gave you access to make the changes and to make future ones, too.


----------



## Andorax (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for setting me up with the access.

Whew...posted.

BY the way, there's still a glitch in the posting system.  It doesn't recognize the Product Category from the initial post, only when you Edit it does it "take".


----------



## Crothian (Jan 16, 2007)

THanks, I'll add that to the list of issues.


----------

